# Is this a decent buy?



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I found a snowblower on craigslist that I'm going to look at this weekend. It's an MTD 12/33 blower that looks rather clean and maintained. The motor is a 12 hp Tecumseh The guy is asking 400 or best offer, but I think I can snag it for 300.

12 HP snowblower w 33" cut

Going off the pics, does anyone know what possible year this is from.
What do you guys think?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, its an older model (probably 1980's) which for MTD is a good thing..
(For MTD, "the older the better"! I would take a 25 year old MTD over a 5 year old MTD any day..)

But actually, I wouldnt take any MTD at all..
MTD is generally considered the lower-end of the quality scale..

Although in this particular case, being older, its probably a perfectly fine machine..but not for $400..and IMO not even for $300..
I wouldn't pay any more than $200 for it..

although, being a larger model, 12HP and 33" cut, $300 isnt super unreasonable..
still a bit high in my opinion, but on the high end of the reasonable range.

But IMO, for $300, you can do much better..
You can get a very good 1970's, 80's or 90's Ariens or Toro for that price, which will probably be a better machine..

But wait! there's more.. 
You have to tack on an extra $100 because of Connecticut..
I have found that prices in and near the big east-coast cities (Boston, NYcity, Philly, D.C.) are generally about $100 higher than the same machine in the "snow belts" of the Great Lakes region and the upper Mid-West..

So, this machine would be worth no more than $200 to me in Western NY..
But that makes it a $300 machine in Connecticut..

So..$300 is probably a decent price..I would still pass just because its a MTD..but older MTDS are probably ok..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I had an old MTD that served me very well for 18 years. As Scot said with MTD the older the better but I would not go on penny over $200.00 for that machine. How's thebelts? Drive disc? Front end? Impeller condition? Engine oil look good? Compression? 
if all these are good I'd maybe go 250.00. My humble 2¢.
If I recall, MTD used to put the year somewhere on every machine. With riding mowers it was under the seat. Snowblowers on a decal on tne back I think.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, that's some great input you gave there haha. I wasn't really going out of my way for this machine because I do prefer ariens much more...I'm only interested in this one because of the 12hp and large clearing it offers.
I never knew that MTD was on the lower-end of quality, thanks for mentioning it.

Micah - I don't know what the condition of the machine is other than what can be seen in the pics. I do plan on giving a thorough check when I take a look at it. 

I'll let you guys know what the turnout is


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you have never manuvered a machine this big, make sure you try it out. They are not user friendly at all. They will move a lot of snow, but they are tough to manuver. Also, they like a very full bucket. When there isn't about 8", they are no better than a single stage 21" machine. And wet snow? It better be deep and you better go slow. I would pass.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well after looking at it, I did not buy...but I was never really interested in it. I only took a look at it because it was a short drive away. The gearbox had play in it, and overall it just wasn't something I was really planning on buying.

Instead, I bought a 32inch Ariens from the 70s later that day which was in pretty good condition for its age. I'm restoring and repowering it within the next couple weeks. I'll make a thread about the restoration and the pics


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> Well after looking at it, I did not buy...but I was never really interested in it. I only took a look at it because it was a short drive away. The gearbox had play in it, and overall it just wasn't something I was really planning on buying.
> 
> Instead, I bought a 32inch Ariens from the 70s later that day which was in pretty good condition for its age. I'm restoring and repowering it within the next couple weeks. I'll make a thread about the restoration and the pics


 What are you repowering it with? I would get at least an 11hp since your bucket is 32 inches wide. Are you going to strip it down and sand and paint the whole thing? Lots of work I am restoring an Old Gilson Montgomery ward 8/26 Unitrol with a Briggs 8hp on it.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I plan on repowering it with a Predator 420cc motor, or perhaps a 11 or 12hp briggs motor that I can find on the cheap.
Yeah, I have it taken apart right now and it's all been hit with a wire brush and sanded. Just have to power wash and degrease it today or tomorrow. Then comes the primer and paint. The only parts needing to be replaced on it are the axle bushings and the impeller bearing, everything else is in great shape.


----------



## bgeorgiopoulos (Dec 7, 2015)

FYI. MTD make cub cadet and Troy Built along with yard man and white. After talking to a representative the only difference between them is features. The housing/body, impeller and augers are the same


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum :white^_^arial^_^0^_

(This thread was from 2013)


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Slowrider,I put one of the Predator 420cc on a logsplitter and have split 5 or 6 cords of wood with it and it still runs like bear a year later.Just FYI


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I know you didn't buy the mtd but what ever brand you are looking at make sure you can get some parts for it


----------

